

Xiki: The shell console reimagined  - chaostheory
http://xiki.org

======
informatimago
What if you just used emacs?

All right there are some interesting features, but nothing that cannot be
implemented in emacs in a couple of hours. I wonder how much time he spent to
replicate it...

